

Facial hair trends over time - linux_devil
http://flowingdata.com/2014/01/08/facial-hair-trends-over-time/

======
Jeremy1026
Without labels on the X Axis these are worthless. Did someone shave their
mustache off a few days ago which caused the sharp drop in the middle of the
chart?

The bottom of the article mentions 1905 in relation to the beards chart, but
which decline are they referencing?

